# Angelfish - 30 Gallon



## cdouglas93 (Jan 8, 2013)

So I've decided that with my 30 gallon I want to do a angelfish community. The first step in this is to get some real plants in there (advice on type of plants would be helpful) and then work on getting a mated pair. I'm really close to the local pet store owner and he informed me that I can purchase multiple young Angel fish and after I have an obvious mated pair I can trade in the other angel fish. (Opinions/Advice are welcome) 

I was wondering that down the road when everything is settled and I have my mated pair what would be good tank mates if any? Is it possible (If I'm lucky enough) to keep two mated pairs in a 30 gallon?


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

As an angelfish person myself I can tell you absolutly NO to keeping more than your breeding pair together. When Angelfish get ready to spawn they become super aggressive! They will chase anything and everything away from their spawning site. I have a 75 and when a pair comes of age they keep everything else, Angelfish or not, pinned to the walls of the tank. I end up having to break them up and sell off the females.
Most Angelfish breeders set up a pair in a 20 gallon high tank by themselves, no gravel, sponge filter only w/heater. They put a piece of slate leaning for a place for the eggs to be laid.
Now you don't have to go this far, except for the sponge filter. A regular filter will suck up the fry. You can put gravel and some broad leaf plants like amazon swords so they have a large surface for eggs.

If the pet store is willing to let you purchase several fish and return the others once your fish mature and start pairing off, this is perfection!


----------



## cdouglas93 (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a 20-40 gallon filter in here right now. Is there any way I can just modify this to fit the needs of the mated angelfish? Atm my tank consists of (cleaned) play sand with two pots filled with sand for plant purposes. Also there are three pepper cory catfish that I had in my 10 gallon sorority but for cycling purposes placed them in the 30 gallon. Would I have to remove them?


----------



## cdouglas93 (Jan 8, 2013)

Could I keep non-mated pairs together? Just a thought... though I'm pretty sure the answer is no.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

You do nooot wanna cycle a tank wih cories. they are way too sensitive.

as for non mated pairs...no. they need a group big enough to spread out aggression.

my mated pair is currently with cories and a bn plec. I just watched the pleco eat all the eggs while one angel attacked him. but since he's.armored catfish, he doesnt care much. i would not put tank mates with a mated pair again. there is a loh story as to why i even have my angels in the first place lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cdouglas93 (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh no I'm sorry the 30 gallon was already practically cycled because of the use of using substrate from my 10 gallon they were already in. I waited about a week or so before I put them in. I won't be putting in anything other than my cories.


----------

